# Liszt's 'Totentanz' - a quick follow up



## ChewyLewis (Dec 2, 2015)

Following on from a question I posted the other day (thank you those who responded) I was wondering if anyone has anywhere online that gives a breakdown of the variations in Totentanz on the Dies Irae plainchant melody? Or if anyone has any information on them and how they are varied? 

Again, thank you all, fantastic community, so glad I stumbled across it!


----------

